# Carpet Fitted, not good job what can I do



## DUBISAK (3 Dec 2010)

I had carpet fitted yesterday. When I came home from work and inspected I was not happy with what had been done. 

below are my issues

- at time of purchase seller advised carpert came with underlay attached, and this would be sufficent for use in bedroom. However what they seem to think is underlay attached is so thin I am not sure if it is actually underlay or just material that would be on any carpet. This lack of underlay means when walking on carpet with no shoes you can feel wood board underneath, when walk with shoes on you can hear a knocking almost as bad as when no carpet there at all

- I also got stairs done, while has same form of carpet where "no underlay required" it is not as noticable as beedroom and does not cause me any concern. 

- The fitters left a roll of carpet almost large enough to cover the stairs again behind them. They also left large squares of carpet for the bedrron behind.  Like the stairs, there would nearly be enough to cover the bedroom again. This is an addition to the cut offs and small pieces of carpet left behind. To me it would seem like they sold me too much carpet. 

- The fitters work was average at best, there are lumps and a bit of slack on carpet in room. They also left all cut offs, spray can and broken grippers in 2 piles 1 in the landing and 1 in the bedroom.  This I feel is very bad form, especially as there is a child in the house and the grippers could cause her injuries if she got to the pile unnoticed. Is it standard for fitters to leave such behind them, I would have thought they were oblidged to take with them. There was enough to fill half a wheelie bin

- The room covered is small and and almost completly square.

If anyone can advise / comment on this and what rights I have as I believe I was sold something that was not suitable for job intended.

Thanks


----------



## Sandals (3 Dec 2010)

from my experience had carpet fitted five years ago and while chaps in second room I checked first room, shocked so badly I asked guys to look at it immediately, they said the obvious rolls would flatted out in 24 hours especially if heat in room. They did. 

As for leftovers bits/pieces at least they were in piles. I had waste material everywhere even in bathroom where they had just thrown the off cuts in. I suppose if they took the offcuts many people might want them back as they are handy for making little mats, i know mine came in handy when i had other people in working etc. 

I know you have the buy carpet from the roll, so I had entrance type area in my bedroom that meant huge waste at the time.


----------



## PetrolHead (3 Dec 2010)

My advice would be to ask if there is someone that can call out to you and take a look at the job and advise on the lumps and the slack. It may require a remedial visit by a fitter or it may, as Sandals points out, sort itself out as the carpet settles. 

The bedroom carpet may not 'require' underlay but your personal preference may be such that you need more cushioning than it already provides. 

With regard to the off cuts, often the shape of stairs and landing mean a lot more carpet has to be supplied than is actually fitted to ensure the are is covered in one piece. Obviously I have no way of commenting directly on your installation but you could ask the supplier to cut the off cuts into convenient sized pieces and edge them so they can be used as mats / rugs. Our supplier did this for us at no extra charge.


----------



## gezza1 (3 Dec 2010)

I had carpet fitted yesterday. When I came home from work and inspected I was not happy with what had been done. 

below are my issues

- at time of purchase seller advised carpert came with underlay attached, and this would be sufficent for use in bedroom. However what they seem to think is underlay attached is so thin I am not sure if it is actually underlay or just material that would be on any carpet. This lack of underlay means when walking on carpet with no shoes you can feel wood board underneath, when walk with shoes on you can hear a knocking almost as bad as when no carpet there at all----
*The carpet that you have been sold is what is called a felt back carpet which does not need an underfelt as the felt part works as the underfelt, these don’t be as thick as the underfelt that we would put down separate so you would have the feeling of the floor boards underneath. You can put down underfelt under felt back carpets but from experience this usually doubles the price of the job.
*
- I also got stairs done, while has same form of carpet where "no underlay required" it is not as noticable as beedroom and does not cause me any concern. 

- The fitters left a roll of carpet almost large enough to cover the stairs again behind them. They also left large squares of carpet for the bedrron behind. Like the stairs, there would nearly be enough to cover the bedroom again. This is an addition to the cut offs and small pieces of carpet left behind. To me it would seem like they sold me too much carpet. ----
*Carpets come in widths with the biggest selling width being 4 metres wide, you will find that when covering a hall, stairs and landing that you will get a lot of waste because of the shapes of the H.S & L, as * * said best to use them as matts.
*
- The fitters work was average at best, there are lumps and a bit of slack on carpet in room. They also left all cut offs, spray can and broken grippers in 2 piles 1 in the landing and 1 in the bedroom. This I feel is very bad form, especially as there is a child in the house and the grippers could cause her injuries if she got to the pile unnoticed. Is it standard for fitters to leave such behind them, I would have thought they were oblidged to take with them. There was enough to fill half a wheelie bin.
*Cant coment on the work but as you said yourself it would take up half a wheelie bin to rid of the waste if they asked you for the money to dump this would you have been willing to pay?
*
- The room covered is small and and almost completly square.
*[FONT=&quot]Say your room is square 8ft x 8ft this needs a carpet 4metres (13ft1) wide so yes your going to have waste of 5ft x 8ft nothing can be done about this.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

If anyone can advise / comment on this and what rights I have as I believe I was sold something that was not suitable for job intended.[/FONT]


----------



## DUBISAK (4 Dec 2010)

Thank you all for comments,

Gezza1, when you say "*sold is what is called a felt back carpet which does not need an underfelt as the felt part works as the underfelt*" do you have any idea what this underfelt should liik like and how think it normally would be.

If it is always very thing, as in this case where it looks like a bit of white fluff, why would people want this considering its so thin. If I knew would b elike this I would not have accepted.

Lastly, when you say underfelt, do you use it to mean the same as underlay. Are they 2 different expressions for the same thing? Or does underlay consist if felt and a thicker material?


----------

